# Hand wheels for mill and vice



## coulsea (Dec 23, 2019)

I have always disliked the handwheels on my mill (HM48) they just don't feel good. so I decided to change them, found some on ebay, https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/188mm-8...064944?hash=item23cc37cf30:g:ajkAAOSwyWFd6Da0. I am really happy with them. some time later I was winding the vice with its really good and sturdy but hard to use handle and thought wouldn't this be good with a handwheel. since I had two old ones from the mill I had something to play with. the vice handle has a hex shaft and I found a socket out of what's left of a cheap set and just had to bore the handle out a bit to fit the socket, the handle already had a grub screw, it works beautifully and gets the vice tight enough for most jobs but you can also just slip it off to tighten up with the original handle.
A half hour job that I wish I had done a long time ago


----------



## chucketn (Dec 23, 2019)

Looks good from Tennessee!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 24, 2019)

better handwheels are a great improvement,, LMS has some decent bolt on ones for small mills,, had to do some work on and make a spacer for the Z wheel..  now I'm thinking about the vise!!!!


----------

